# Need Myrtle Beach Fishing Report



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be vacationing at Myrtle Beach the 11 thru 17 of Oct and would like to know whats the fishing like in the last few days. Are the blues and Spanish running? What else? 

Another question is what is the best area near MB for Sheepshead fishing?

Is it legal to shark fish from the surf or pier? Any piers open at night.

If you go inland away from the ocean is a SC fishing license required.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Tadpole1 said:


> I will be vacationing at Myrtle Beach the 11 thru 17 of Oct and would like to know whats the fishing like in the last few days. Are the blues and Spanish running? What else?
> 
> Another question is what is the best area near MB for Sheepshead fishing?
> 
> ...


Shark fishing is not allowed in Horry County this time of year. Georgetown County you can Shark fish any time. 

As a general rule east of HWY 17 you don't need a fishing licenses, west of HWY 17 a fresh water licenses is needed.

If your using a cast net for anything other than shrimp you would need a saltwater licenses.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

blues and spanish are still being caught..I don't think any pier in myrtle beach is open 24 hrs but go to google and type myrtle beach piers and a link will come up for you to check for sure..:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Where you staying in MB? I'll be fishing Cherry Grove Pier north of MB the 12-19. The temps are supposed to get into the mid 80s next week after the low front comes through on Sunday, the bite should pick up the early part of next week.

Evan


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Evan,

I am staying at 21 ave in MB. The Schooner II.

Where are you?

Jim


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

In Cherry Grove, water is a bit rough, not windy, and I soaked a pinfish and a finger mullet for half an hour in the surf and didn't get one nibble. This was around 6:30pm today.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Eddy, 

Whats the word on the cold front coming through this weekend?

Jim,

I'm north of Cherry Grove Pier, the Tarheel house next to the beach access ramp.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Evan,

I hate to say it, but for the 9 years we've been coming down here, I have yet to watch the weather. So far, out of about 100 days being here over the years, it may have rained two. I don't want to jinx it 

-Brad


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Haha sounds good to me. I'd like good weather, so keep that TV off!

Cannot wait to be down there. When are you heading home?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Cannot wait to be down there. When are you heading home?


I think the same day your are.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You should go down to the pier on Monday and buy a single-rod weekly pass. I'll probably fish the pier during the day, either with a single rod or running a king rig.

Nights mean surf rigging north of the pier or out chasing the toothy critters. 

Evan


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*fishing is good*

Hey kingfishermen23 let me know when your in town i live on 28th ave n...and we have been killing the blue and spanish on 34th ave n


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tadpole*

I ment Tadpole1 let me know when your in town.....To early in the morning tobe typing


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

f4k2, might run down and join you if Cherry Grove is looking slow. I've never fished main MB, is there a pier at 34 North?

Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

fish4kings2 said:


> Hey kingfishermen23 let me know when your in town i live on 28th ave n...and we have been killing the blue and spanish on 34th ave n


So how do you think this Northeaster is going to affect the fishing. I've been stoved up the last couple of weeks with a hurt back, I was really disappointed we are going to have a Northeaster blowing all weekend.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The weather will probably kill the bite over the weekend, but I'm hoping that the bite will pick up next week.

Evan


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Northeaster? Whats going on? Not on my vacation.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Tadpole1 said:


> Northeaster? Whats going on? Not on my vacation.


Started raining here at Cherry Grove around 4pm today. Still raining. No wind though. Looks like whatever it is, it'll be done Sunday night.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be around 2nd ave pier Saturday through Wednesday, probably hit the pier Mon and Tue., hitting the surf within site other times. I'll be the old guy wearing the brown hat that says "Zildjian".


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I hear lots about the 2nd ave pier, but whenever I'm down there the only piers I can find are CG and Apache. How do I get there from the Boulineaus IGA?

Evan


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*surf fishing*

well,it goes like this!!! we fished 34th ave for 4 weeks stright with 3 rods and for the life of me I COULD NOT KEEP UP WITH THE BITE!! had to break down to 1 rod.we cought fish allday long!!! 34th ave is public parking with beach access.we used fresh mullet we cought in the surf and we cought 3 48Qt coolrs full of blue and spanish.we fished from sun up til sun down....:fishing:and O BTW we also caught 9 keeper redfish!!!!!!I will be out there this sunday so if you get a chance stop by..i'll be the one with the RED DALE JR FISHING CART


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

If the weather is nasty I will probably have a few adult beverages Saturday night and go prospecting the piers Sunday.

Hi Kingfisherman23, 

2nd ave pier is near the old Pavilion I believe, the streets in MB run numerically. Watch where you cast at 2nd ave pier or you will get caught on the bottom. Try to fish where the locals do. Thats what I'm going to try.

Hey fishforkings2

I definitely want to try out the 34th ave pier. Not sure if I have ever fished it or not. I plan on arriving Saturday afternoon and am staying on 21st and Ocean Blvd. Hard to miss that RED DALE JR FISHING CART.

Hey Fishdrummer,

I will be the older tall fat man with somewhat of a limp with a green visor on the head.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So 2nd Ave pier, 34 ave north and CG pier.

Well I've got all week to prospect. I'll be around guys, look for the zip-tied hand truck and the P&S sticker on my tackle box.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

OK, just realized that we're talking about two entirely different areas. I was thinking of the numbered streets off 65, not 73.

I might make it out to the 2nd ave pier and the surf around 34th N early in the week, maybe during my Bass Pro run.

Evan


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I fished the 14 ave pier yesterday, no keepers but had one on that felt like an anvil. He broke my line after a few minutes of fighting. Saw several 12 to 14 inch mullet caught.

Back for more today but not sure where.


----------



## Regmann (Oct 14, 2008)

Caught a few small Blues and one Black Drum this morning at 34th Avenue North. All were caught on cut bait. Finger mullet were tough to find. Had more luck finding sand fleas. The few mullet that I did find were clipped off by Blues or Spanish short of the hook. Weather was great, water was great. No excuses.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Last night on the Cherry Grove pier, a couple guys hooked into a 5-6' lemon shark and ended up landing him pretty much in front of the house we are in. Filleted it on the beach in the dark. It was quite a nice catch.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Regmann said:


> Caught a few small Blues and one Black Drum this morning at 34th Avenue North. All were caught on cut bait. Finger mullet were tough to find. Had more luck finding sand fleas. The few mullet that I did find were clipped off by Blues or Spanish short of the hook. Weather was great, water was great. No excuses.


Man, I hate it when they clip it short of the hook. If it happens a lot, I've been known to put a stinger in there, but they don't stay alive as long for me. A lot of people say to "wait" and it'll get the rest of it eventually, but I am not a waiter. I usually jerk it in, let out a few oaths, and toss out another one. HEHEHEHE

Congrats on the black drum. My wife and I caught a couple of those slot-sized back in June, and I marinated the fillets in Italian dressing in the fridge for a day before eating them. They were really good, but not as good as a slot-sized pup!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Eddy Gurge said:


> Last night on the Cherry Grove pier, a couple guys hooked into a 5-6' lemon shark and ended up landing him pretty much in front of the house we are in. Filleted it on the beach in the dark. It was quite a nice catch.


Hahaha I was fishing next to those guys most of the afternoon. They almost got the police called on them for shark fishing. But agreed, I was jealous of the shark. It put up quite a fight.

I just wish they hadn't left the inedible parts out on the beach.  

Eddy you on the pier at all? I king rigged all day today, caught a bunch of bait-sized blues and some 3-4 ft sharks. Spots are being hauled in by the truckload. There are also black drum and sheepshead around if you can find them.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Where you going to be tomorrow? Also, how would I pick you out of the crowd?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be out at the end or near it. I'm the youngest guy king rigging.

The water should start to clear up, hopefully we'll start catching kings again.  

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'm the youngest guy king rigging.


As in under 50, or under 20?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

CG pier is good for sheepshead. They have a lot of extra pilings (?from older versions damaged by hurricanes) around the current ones. The largest sheep I caught (10lb) was from CG several years ago, have not fished there recently. I see huge sheeps stacked up all along the pilings at Apache but have never had much success with them there. The biggest problem is finding bait. Sand fleas are usually hard for me to find in MB, the beach is terribly flat. I would look near the piers. I usually just end up going to the marsh for an hour and getting about 50 fiddlers for a several day trip.


----------

